# ...and Sunday morning at 9:30, The PB Worship Service



## BobVigneault (Dec 6, 2007)

This is something I've thought about for a long time. A dream I have.

Somehow, perhaps the board is bequeathed a million dollars or something and this makes it possible for all of the members to fly to one location and have a PB Board meet-up on Saturday and Sunday. We all gather at a Holiday Inn. Saturday morning we meet and just visit and mingle with each other. The assorted publishers on the board have tables set up with some of their Puritan tomes for sale and perusal. Anthony has a great assortment of second hand books for sale.

At 12 we meet for a luncheon. After lunch Dr. McMahon speaks on the changes brought about by Puritan thought in history. After a short break, Dr. Clark talks about the differences between Puritanism of the 16th and 17th centuries and the neo-puritanism of today and the future.

After dinner and a beer tasting that evening, we are entertained by Adam Levelle who demonstrates the fundamentals of preterism while tearing Scofield Reference Bibles in half and bending horse shoes to look like tulips.

This is followed by Tom Bombadil who teaches how to apply the Transcendental Argument to Everthing and Anything From Apologetics to Zolaism.

Andrew Meyer demonstrates techniques for the rapid storage and retrieval of electronic data.

The Amazing Dr. Matt puts on a spell binding performance of close up card tricks while explaining the subterfuge and tricks incorporated in Federal Vision nuances.

Finally Rich gives a clinic on marksmanship and Jim (Theogenes) performs hawk throwing talents. The show ends with Tom Bombadil catching a hawk in his bare hands and a bullet in his teeth simultaneously.

*Ok, this is where the post gets serious.*

Sunday we meet for breakfast and then.... the PB Worship Service.

What would the liturgy for the PB worship service look like? Could we put a worship service together without offending the people we hold dear and without compromising our own convictions? There will be no baptisms during the service but we will share the Lord's Supper.

I will begin the liturgy:

*Call to worship.* Pastor Winzer prays and invokes the presence of God the Father, Son and Holy Spirit.

What is next?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 6, 2007)

A Psalm from a decent psalter.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 6, 2007)

Could we share the Lord's Supper?

Would there even be a formal liturgy?


Also,

On the saturday before could we have a Presbyterian dunkin booth for everyone who didn't get wet enough? 2 dollars a try?



Ha, a bizarre mental image: We would get together and talk and when the talk shifted to theology (i.e. within 15 seconds) we would all pull out our laptops and start pecking away. WE would all sit 5 feet apart and type in our responses and well, "Ha...take that one!" as we hit enter.


Also, we would have to have name tags with our screen names so we recognize each other.


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 6, 2007)

If you don't want to call it a liturgy then that's fine but we do need an 'order of worship' and that's what I would like to figure out.

So far:

*Call To Worship
Psalm from a decent Psalter* (Which psalter? Which psalm?)


----------



## Coram Deo (Dec 6, 2007)

A Psalm of Ascent followed by 
Reading of the Law followed by
Corporate Confession of Sin







BobVigneault said:


> If you don't want to call it a liturgy then that's fine but we do need an 'order of worship' and that's what I would like to figure out.
> 
> So far:
> 
> ...


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 6, 2007)

I forgot to mention, we have an organ, a piano, a guitar, and a midi library with electronic keyboard available to us. Do we use any of these?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 6, 2007)

Not if you want everyone to show up.


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 6, 2007)

So our criteria must be the strictest interpretations of the RWP and EP only convictions or we don't, CAN'T, worship together?

No Toplady, no Newton, no Watts, no Cowper?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 6, 2007)

If you want all of PB to be there, it seems to me you'd want to conduct a service built of the practices we all share and can in good conscience participate in. Make sense?


----------



## ADKing (Dec 6, 2007)

Beyond the application of the RPW, I think there are other difficulties with this scenario. Such a gathering would not be under a church court. Who would make these choices regarding worship? A committee? A PB public poll? The moderators, some of whom are not church officers? Furthermore, if there is to be an observance of the Lord's Supper what criteria is used for admitting participants? Though I understand very much your desire for a greater expression of unity, having people leave their congregations on the Sabbath to attend a para-church worship service seems to create too many problems.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 6, 2007)

ADKing said:


> Beyond the application of the RPW, I think there are other difficulties with this scenario. Such a gathering would not be under a church court. Who would make these choices regarding worship? A committee? A PB public poll? The moderators, some of whom are not church officers? Furthermore, if there is to be an observance of the Lord's Supper what criteria is used for admitting participants? Though I understand very much your desire for a greater expression of unity, having people leave their congregations on the Sabbath to attend a para-church worship service seems to create too many problems.



Really, it could always simply be on another day of the week - since even though it would not replace our worship on the Lord's Day, I don't know that anyone would object (in general; in principle) to also having additional _corporate_ worship on other days of the week.

It would be in the morning to early afternoon on Saturday, followed by Bawb's aforementioned fellowship and intermingling the rest of the day. And of course, if we had that/those million(s) [of] dollar(s) donation, we'd be able to buy everyone quick, direct flights before midnight.  But of course, the time zones could present a problem - ahh well, make it a Friday instead, during a holiday season, when almost everyone could get off work!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Dec 6, 2007)

I think we should have the Corporate Confession of Sin after all the Theonomists do an interpretive dance.


----------



## BJClark (Dec 6, 2007)

Personally, for me, if we didn't have all the musical instruments and whatnot..it wouldn't matter..those are just other things used during worship..I don't go for the musical instruments I go to worship God..and if they have those things fine, if not that's fine too..


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 6, 2007)

Puritan Sailor said:


> I think we should have the Corporate Confession of Sin after all the Theonomists do an interpretive dance.



Whew (sigh of relief) - I'm glad that now _I_ wouldn't have to do that dance anymore! Good thing Bawb didn't think of this several months ago...


----------



## wsw201 (Dec 6, 2007)

> Ok, this is where the post gets serious.
> 
> 
> Sunday we meet for breakfast and then.... the PB Worship Service.
> ...



Eating Breakfast!!! Certainly we are not going to be eating out!! 

Okay I forgot that we were at a Holiday Inn so having to eat out would be under a work of necessity????  Or would all of us have to go over to the home of the closest PB member to eat??


Back to the Liturgy:
Before the Call to Worship I would start with the Salutation then the Call to Worship with the Invocation followed by a Hymn or Psalm, followed by the prayer of confession, another hymn or psalm, prayer, another hymn or psalm, offering, another hymn or psalm, prayer, sermon, closing prayer, hymn or psalm then the benediction.

The interpretive theonomic dance can be put in at anytime before the sermon.


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 6, 2007)

Shouldn't it be:

*Call to Worship
Prayer of Invocation
Psalm Sung

*We could do a Calvin then:
*Confession of Sin*
*Ten Commandments (Responsively or just a reading) *


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 6, 2007)

wsw201 said:


> Okay I forgot that we were at a Holiday Inn so having to eat out would be under a work of necessity????


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 6, 2007)

wsw201 said:


> > Ok, this is where the post gets serious.
> >
> >
> > Sunday we meet for breakfast and then.... the PB Worship Service.
> ...



Don't forget Saturday night that we should prepare the meals and all other stuff that would hinder our worship of God for Sunday, including preparing our hearts.


----------

